# Alternatives to vintage Fuller ratcheting push screwdriver?



## All Thumbs (Nov 22, 2015)

I picked up a real nice vintage Fuller ratcheting push screwdriver but it's missing most of its
bits. I contacted the Fuller company that no longer supports their product and who (no exaggeration) offered this advice: "our best suggestion is for you to throw it in a waste-basket." (Hope I never have that ignoramus working customer service for my company).
Anyway...I really like the ratcheting push screwdriver and am looking for suggestions of good ones. My wife is wanting a Christmas list and this is the only thing I can come up with but I would like to get one that has "feel," stability and quality.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you try "googling" the subject? Try it and you will get several hits.

George


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Look on Ebay--you might have some luck finding bits----I have several in my collection of vintage tools--but I have not used one for over forty years.

As a kid I drooled over the one my fathers carpenter friend owned---what a time saver---
However, variable speed,reversing drills came on the market---so I never got one until this decade.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Makita reversing cordless with a swivel head. While it ain't a vintage ratchet, I can work in all sorts of awkward corners with ease and satisfaction. Standard hex shank bits but the magnetic socket has always been really weak.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lee Valley has socket adapters that will accept 1/4" modern bits. Might wanna check with them.
Just be sure to know what size shank your push drill needs.
Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that reminds me of ....*

This thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/yankee-spiral-ratchet-screwdrivers-23180/

and this one:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/yankee-drivers-anyone-8246/

Ebay has some bits:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=yankee+screwdriver+bits


----------

